# dried brown skin peeling off that looks like human mole.



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi guys one of my chi has this problem..I found dried brown/black skin peeling off that looks like human mole. There are not many but one was at the penis which I peel it off. Anyone encounter that?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco had a small patch of something similiar on his tummy when he was very young (probably 10 weeks old). The vet said it was because Bosco hadn't really caught on to "cleaning" himself yet after he went pee. She said just clean it with warm water and dry it off good. After that one little patch he never had any more.

It sounds to me like maybe your dog has the same thing?

You could always ask the vet if you are concerned or if it doesn't go away!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

I will monitor him boogaloo..thanks.

anyone else has encounter this before.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi there, is your chi neutered? Sometimes they get a buildup of smegma around the penis that just collects a bit of dirt and dries to the consistency of dry skin. If you are able to just peel it right off, it's not likely it is growing or even part of the skin. Does the color of the skin underneath look normal?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you live in a wooded area my large dog had something like that i thought was a skin tag. it was a tic


----------

